# Updated ClearVue Mini CV06 with cone is much improved



## NormG (Mar 5, 2010)

Sounds like a good improvement/upgrade for a good price


----------



## Hawaiilad (Feb 16, 2010)

I have to ask, does this make your vac top heavy or is it supported in some way?


----------



## Bill1974 (Mar 24, 2010)

I am pretty sure it would be tippy on a 5 gallon bucket. But on the old shop vac base it's pretty stable. if I pull it by the hose it doesn't tip.


----------



## Dedvw (Jul 6, 2010)

Thats one impressive filter after being used to vac wood dust. Looks like an great product.


----------



## johndeereb (Jan 29, 2015)

Great review. Do you happen to know what size hole saw to use for the hole in the collection bin(shop VAC in your case)?


----------



## scarpenter002 (Sep 16, 2007)

Thanks for the updated review Bill. I also have the original design, and went back and dropped the rating on it. After using it for about 18 months, I have been just getting too much dust into the shop vac. I have also been considering an upgrade too, but been unwilling to pull the trigger.


----------



## ArlinEastman (May 22, 2011)

Something like that is what I have wanted for a Loooooong time.


----------

